# New here! Making friends in South Alentejo/West Algarve



## blueskyfamily (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi all - we're new here! Just relocated with our young family for my husbands work, to Zambujeira do Mar in Odemira region (doesn't seem to be many expats here). 
We'd love to meet other English speaking folk here, including friends for our 7 year old son. Any tips? We can travel - Vila Nova de Milfontes and Lagos all easy distance for us. Thanks in advance, looking forward to any responses


----------

